# Have you seen this?



## jen07 (Jul 12, 2007)

Have you guys heard of this competition? 

It's the battle to find the best unsigned band in North America and the best unsigned band in Europe. The grand prize is a One Million Dollar record deal with Bodog Music. 

It’s free to enter with no gimmicks and no hidden fees. It gives bands an opportunity to network, gain local and national TV, Radio and Print exposure, meet other local bands, promoters, and play a few new venues.

www.bodogmusic.com/bodogbattle is the website to sign up, and check out last year's competition that was held in the USA that's now a reality tv show on FuseTV http://www.bodog.tv/shows/battle.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Yep, I voted for my friend Stephen's band a few days ago. Pretty cool contest.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I hear that the guy behind bodog has a not so clean slate - kinda really nasty slate actually.


----------



## Bob Rock (Mar 11, 2006)

I don't think we'll see this showw on primetime TV


----------



## esp_dsp (Feb 27, 2007)

haha probaly wont make it to tv around here either but oh well.. it would be a wicked thing to win


----------



## nj_lanser (Aug 8, 2007)

esp_dsp said:


> haha probaly wont make it to tv around here either but oh well.. it would be a wicked thing to win


oh man that sucks - i would love to see it


----------



## hendrix (Aug 21, 2007)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I hear that the guy behind bodog has a not so clean slate - kinda really nasty slate actually.



what do you mean by a nasty slate?


----------

